# Can anyone ID this plant, please?



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Does anyone know what this plant is? Honey bees go bananas over it. It is a bush that grows in excess of about four feet high. The flowers are only about four inches long.

Thank you.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Actually, this shrub is closer to 8' high.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

http://www.wildflower.org/plants/result.php?id_plant=AMFR
Amorpha fruticosa

Very pretty. Some sites are saying it is invasive, others say it's becoming rare because of habitat destruction.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

"False" or desert indigo. Here in S. Louisiana, regular indigo has naturalized all over the place, due to it's commercial value in the 19th century. Exact same leaf form, but pinky flowers.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow! Thank you both so much.


----------

